# صيانة الأجهزة عن بعد !!



## Michael (28 مارس 2011)

*عندك مشكلة بالكمبيوتر ؟
محتاج تعريف لقطعة بجهازك ؟
عندك مشكلة ومحتاجة صيانة ؟

برنامج التحكم عن بعد

قم بتحميل البرنامج من الموقع الرسمى الخاص بة

http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewer_Setup.exe

وعليك أعطاء رقم الهوية وكلمة السر لاي شخص ترغب فية ان يقوم بصيانة جهازك

والموضوع انو مش هاك ولا حاجة
لانك بتكون شايف الى بيصلح بيعمل اية
بمعنى كأنكم أنتوا الأثنين قاعدين على الجهاز مع بعض

رجاء عدم وضع رقم الهوية وكلمة السر الا برسالة خاصة وبنفس الوقت الى بيكون فية الى هيعملك الصيانة موجود لان بكل مرة الجهاز بينفتح كلمة السر بتتغير

سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا ليك يا مايكل على البرنامج
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مارس 2011)

*ممكن افهم اكتر

يعنى انا اديك الباسورد فتدخل على جهازى وتعمل صيانة ؟

+++
*​


----------



## Michael (28 مارس 2011)

*تدى للى عاوزة يدخل جهازك ويعملك صيانة بعد ما تديلة رقم الهوية وكلمة السر وتشوفة وهو بيتحرك جوة جهازك، كانكم انتوا الاثنين قاعدين مع بعض على الجهاز
*


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مارس 2011)

*روعه اخى*

طيب اقدر اخد اى حاجة او احذف وكده يعنى

ما دام معى الباسورد

يعنى ايه درجة التحكم بتتحدد

*جارى التجربة*

*+++*​


----------



## Michael (28 مارس 2011)

*درجة التحكم كاملة وتقدر تغيرها حسب أختيارك

يمكنك ادخال الهوية التالية

12345

وهي عبارة عن هوية وهمية كى تقوم بتجربة البرنامج بنفسك وعلى جهازك، كأنك داخل على جهاز حد وهويتة 12345
*


----------



## elamer1000 (28 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر يا غالى*

*+++*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 مارس 2011)

ما دا البرنامج الى بعتهولك يا غالى 


وهو احسن برنامج يفيدك​


----------



## رائد المسلم (11 أبريل 2011)

انا عنيدي مشكلة في الجهاز لوحة الرام ما تشتغلش كيف اصلحها


----------



## رائد المسلم (11 أبريل 2011)

هل ابعته للمصلح ام ااقدر اصلحه انا


----------



## رائد المسلم (11 أبريل 2011)

اضطريت اشتري جهاز جديد وما بعرف اعمل في الجهاز القديم ايه


----------



## Michael (11 أبريل 2011)

*بيعة أو أستخدم القطع الداخلية لتزويد سرعة وأداء الجهاز الجديد
*


----------



## رائد المسلم (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخي لكن كيف ازيد السرعة وهل لها علاقة بالقطعة


----------



## رائد المسلم (12 أبريل 2011)

انا خايف انها تفسد معي في الجهاز الجديد يعني ما في حل لاصلحها


----------



## Michael (13 أبريل 2011)

*وديها لاى محل صيانة يصلحهولك
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أبريل 2011)

بص انت ممكن تستخدم من الجهاز القديم
الرامات والهارد فى الجهاز الجديد

يعنى تركب رامات القديم للجهاز الجديد
وتركب الهارد كمان

ودا هيفيدك اولا هتزود سرعة جهازك
وهتزود المساحة التخزينية بية كمان

وممكن كمان توصل السى دى روم بحيث لو حبيت تشاهد اكثر من اسطوانة فى وقت واحد

​


----------

